# FYI...If plan to eat at Buffalo Wild Wings



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

Guess I won't be eating there anymore!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

That place is a joke anyway. Their food is crap and now with this stunt.......I guess LEO can't eat there........


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

This photo has been around for a while,

Only been there once and the food sucked... I'd rather support a local mom & pop place anyway.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Not to mention that sign means absolutely nothing in FL concerning CC.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> Not to mention that sign means absolutely nothing in FL concerning CC.


yeah i was thinking the same thing. they'll never know unless there's a situation, in which case they better hope someone in there has broken the rule and can maybe take down the bad guy. unless of course the bad guy follows the rule and tries to stick up the joint using a plastic spork. :whistling:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

yea i hated that place already. the atmosphere in there sucks and the food sucks.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Not a legal sign in AR. Those can be ignored.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't understand the point of signs like these? Basically you are inviting an armed robbery IMO.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

baldona523 said:


> I don't understand the point of signs like these? Basically you are inviting an armed robbery IMO.


It's because they are stupid. :thumbsup:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

its because the owner is a liberal nutt prolly! too loud in there anyways! overpriced too!


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Florida has pre-emption, localities are prohibited from enacting more stringent laws. :thumbsup:


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

I understand they cannot enforce this legally. What they don't know won't hurt them. I just threw it out there because I know most poeple on here do not want to support a business that does not respect the 2nd amendment. Also, if for some reason they suspect you are carrying and ask you to leave, which they are allowed to do, and you refuse, you are now guilty of armed tresspassing. That is a 3rd degree felony.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Connor_Sarah said:


> Also, if for some reason they suspect you are carrying and ask you to leave, which they are allowed to do, and you refuse, you are now guilty of armed tresspassing. That is a 3rd degree felony.


i think you have to be served a tresspass warrant before you can be arrested for trespassing. i don't believe a proprietor can just up and say "you won't leave? - you're now trespassing." i may be wrong. but i see what you're saying. honestly i'm not real sure i'd mind if i got asked to never come back to any other their locations.


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

K-Bill said:


> i think you have to be served a tresspass warrant before you can be arrested for trespassing. i don't believe a proprietor can just up and say "you won't leave? - you're now trespassing." i may be wrong. but i see what you're saying. honestly i'm not real sure i'd mind if i got asked to never come back to any other their locations.


Yes, you have to be "trespass warned" by a law enforcement officer before you can be arrested for it. If you're unlucky you'll get one that asks if you're armed, then takes your gun and arrests you because they are not familiar with legal carry laws. Then you have a long legal battle to get your gun back.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

John B. said:


> This photo has been around for a while,
> 
> Only been there once and the food sucked... I'd rather support a local mom & pop place anyway.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I think you can be asked to leave for violating store policy. If you not the law will cite you trespassing. That's what happened to the woman at the Walmart on Blue Angel when she refused to leave after "taking" a phone off a rack before they were for sale or something.

Big headlines a month or so ago.

"No shirts, no shoes, no service..." kinda thing It's not against the law to go shirtless or shoeless...

Jim


----------



## dcsarge01 (Jan 17, 2013)

what a crock of crap. I hope they get robbed daily. wonder if they would change thier minds then. Oh, and by the way since you dont allow guns on your premiss. contact your local group of sling shot totn toddlers to take your report and leave leo's out the mix.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

They can't get robbed, no one is allowed to bring guns in there

I'll still go there, I love there boneless wings and that burger with the pulled pork on it


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

It is a private business, they can ask anyone to leave if you are armed.

You can ignore the sign, and no one will probably ever know. However if they become aware of it and ask you to leave, you have to leave. Another thing to consider is that a high percentage of patrons to this type of place have beer with their food. If you happen to have your beer cape on when you are asked to leave chances are you may get stupid. This causes aditional issues for you. 

Bottom line, carry wherever you want just don't bring attention to yourself!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe the sign should say, "Robberies here will be met without opposition."


----------

